# it cant be said often enough....



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

THANK YOU FRANK!
for making this a great time... a new golden age... for us genre modelers.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I second that statement!!
Good on you Frank- you're one of the best!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I Third It !............


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Fourth!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll take a fifth...

Great Job Frank, Dave and team Moebius! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing on Thursday night while shopping at my local hobby store. Just s few years ago you were lucky to see 3-4 sci-fi kits on the shelves. Now we must have at least a dozen kits to choose from. "Golden Age" was the exact thought that popped into my head.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

All Hail Frank!!!!!!!!!! Moebius Rocks!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

A great time for great kits and affordable modeling!


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Ductapeforever said:


> All Hail Frank!!!!!!!!!! Moebius Rocks!


Very True!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mark Dean


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I'll take a fifth...
> 
> Great Job Frank, Dave and team Moebius! :thumbsup:


I'll see that fifth and raise you a pint :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Dittos!


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

..........I'll raise you 500 quatloos !


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

All hail the King,.. King Moebius....provider of great kits at fair prices..


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Frank, take a bow. Thanks!!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Kudos Frank!! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I agree 100%! McDee, pass that pint please!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Keep it up Frank! You are making my second childhood a dream come true. Problem is I have this stack of Moebius models that is growing faster than my building capability! But keep em coming and I will likely keep buying. I know Drac, Elvira, and a couple of your cars are on the list over the next few months.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

RMC said:


> ..........I'll raise you 500 quatloos !


1000 quatloos that Frank surprises us with something really cool and unexpected next year!

(Just speculating. I have NO information whatsoever!)


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I greatly appreciate Moebius's attention to detail and respect for their customers. 
Thanks Frank (and everyone else at Moebius).


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I could keep them in business with just my love of the Seaview


thanks so much Moebius


----------



## palo (Sep 18, 2002)

i built models with my dad
my 12 year old son likes to build models now.
i hope his son will like it as well.
thanks to people like you frank.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep, a BIG THANKS FRANK
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Thanks for your Monster Model kits. My cafe needs more!


----------



## captain shelley (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes a very much deserved thanks. I was out of building models for quite a while, when I finally received the Viper it made me want to get back to building again and at a better level. Thank you!!!! So say we all....


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I am thrilled to have finally gotten a Moonbus kit! That was one I thought I'd never get!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks to everyone, of course more to come in 2011!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

any hints?

love your stuff!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Another thing to be thankful for...in addition to all the great new kits Moebius is giving us, the repops have VASTLY improved parts fit! :thumbsup:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

I think you guys are getting a little bit carried away with your praise. I mean, how much have we really seen from these Moebius guys? 

I'm not really into figure kits all that much, so I've ignored those. But now that I think of it, I thought the Iron Man was pretty rad. 

I have skipped most of the repops of recent years, but truth be told, I've wanted a Moonbus ever since I threw my original away in the early 1970s, so I snatched one up the first day they showed up at my LHS. 

OK, granted, I now have beautiful large sized kits of the Chariot, Space Pod, Seaview, and Flying Sub up on my display shelves. Someday soon they will be joined by the Jupiter II and the stunning Viper Mark II. 

But aside from all that, what has Moebius done for us lately? :tongue:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

john_trek said:


> I think you guys are getting a little bit carried away with your praise. I mean, how much have we really seen from these Moebius guys?
> 
> I'm not really into figure kits all that much, so I've ignored those. But now that I think of it, I thought the Iron Man was pretty rad.
> 
> ...


Is that a facetious and cynical post or a joke??? What has Moebius done for us? Producing the most new releases, even though some were repops they haven't been available in ages, at a rate that staggers the mind, particularly if you know what has to happen to produce a plastic model. There is a huge business side and a huge manufacturing side to it. Many of their kits were on modeler's wish lists for ages or you had to pay through the nose on eBay to get some. Now you can walk into your store, or mail order, many of these kits. And they have released many brand new kits with many more coming. Your post sounds like sour grapes to me. I am glad to praise Frank and Moebius for my second childhood.

Bob K.:hat:


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

It was meant to be a joke. That's what the little smiley face was for. I have built more Moebius kits in the last four years than from any other single manufacturer. I never thought I would see a large scale injection mold Chariot in my lifetime. If they had stopped there I would have nothing but praise for them. But darned if they don't keep going. 

I'm actually a bit grateful they haven't produced anything I really wanted since the Jupiter and Viper earlier this year. I am back logged enough as it is.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, Moebius is keeping us hecka bust...and WE LOVE IT!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

...how soon we forget- a few years ago we had NOTHING new sci-fi wise. Frank has single- handily revived the whole sci-fi/monster kit genre. Look at what R2 has "revived" lately. Look at Pegasus finding a niche and running with it!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the Moebius line up--so far, I wonder with all the great lost in space stuff they do if they will do a "camp site equipment kit" to compliment the 1/35 j-2 and chariot,,


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

hey Jungle...NICE kit in the background behind the Seaviews.
Always great to meet a fellow builder, AND a "skins" player!


Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Moebius was my re-introduction to building after 18 years away from the hobby..........

-The subjects are great

-The kits are *very* well engineered, molded, and detailed

Moebius has now become my favorite kit maker......................*Long Live MOBIUS!* :thumbsup:


----------

